# Hannibal Rising



## Hell On Earth (Jan 16, 2007)

It's about time we get to know the origins of this sick bastard.


----------



## sj2k (Jan 16, 2007)

I love lector, lol.  Didn't read the books, but hopkins just makes him such an amaing character.  I hope that the same character can come through here.  It will be worth watching simply for the story.  But whether or not it is worth going back to, such as hopkins as lector is, is another seen to be seen.

However, hopkins portrayal of lector is one of my all-time favorite rolls.  They asked deniro to do him first, he said the character was too disturbing.  They asked hopkins, he jumped at it!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 16, 2007)

The actor thats going to play lector in this film looks like he will fit the role. He also has that creepy,phsyco killer look.


----------



## Hardtack (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah, the preview looked good, hopefully better than the last one.


----------



## sj2k (Jan 16, 2007)

I liked red dragon.  And hannibal wasn't really good, but hopkins was brilliant, as usual.

Of course they don't match up to silence of the lambs, but that is one of the best films ever


----------



## Hardtack (Jan 17, 2007)

Red Dragon definetly had some good parts.  I remember seeing an older version called Manhunter, which was kind of beat.


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 17, 2007)

I disliked Red Dragon for a particular reason - it was no much blood! w00t.


.. every movie is going back to its origins. That sucks, it's kind of a cliche.


0_o


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2007)

Sounds like it may be okay. However, it's trying to extend a tired old story, which usually has mixed results.


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 17, 2007)

It is, whether you want it or not - alike Batman Begins, Superman Returns, etc.


... is that a good sign or a bad sign, CMX?


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 17, 2007)

This looks good. I've already read bits and pieces of Hannibals past. It's rather fucked up.


----------



## sj2k (Jan 17, 2007)

We need to give lector a break.  I mean, was he the first bad guy who you loved?  In cinema I mean, who before him (or after for that matter) was so sick, so twisted, and yet, so likable.


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Feb 11, 2007)

Hannibal Rising was awesome. Although different from the one we knew before, but hey he was young then.

Yeah, Hannibal  was pretty cool in this movie and you worried more about the villains getting offed and cheering him to take them out. His past was pretty effed up though.

We need to start a FC!!! Hannibal the Ninja Cannibal!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 11, 2007)

What's the movie about? post it in spoliers.


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Feb 11, 2007)

I dont quite understand why this movie was given bad reviews. I thought it was awesome.

I can't really explain it to you without telling you everything that actually happened in the movie.

This Hannibal though is not quite creepy as before. The actor plays more like a dark quiet type than creepy.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Its pretty much Hannibal having a tragic past in WWII against the Nazis. A tale about his love for his baby sister, revenge against those that killed her through cannibalism. His early methods of killing, taste for human flesh, his early days of interest in the human body as a student. With a sprinkle of Japanese background taught by his aunt. He goes revenge ninja style on one guy.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 11, 2007)

The book was horrible, and the screenplay for this movie was made before the book. Ima wait for it on DVD


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 11, 2007)

It looks promising but no Hannibal movie can match up to Silence of the Lambs. I'm going to watch it when I can.


----------



## Nico (Feb 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The broth scene is gruesome.  o_o;

Poor Hannibal ;__;


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Feb 11, 2007)

Aimless said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? I didn't find that many scenes quite gruesome. Just awesome. 
Although the whole idea of that scene is gruesome, the way it was displayed on screen didn't really upset me much.


----------



## Nico (Feb 11, 2007)

ChipsAndSnacks said:


> Really? I didn't find that many scenes quite gruesome. Just awesome.
> Although the whole idea of that scene is gruesome, the way it was displayed on screen didn't really upset me much.



The scene itself is not gruesome in the movie. (I may have overreacted a bit. ;_

But the idea is still plain sick.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 11, 2007)

Eh, it wasn't great.  By itself it was a fine movie.  But it just wasn't hannibal.


*Spoiler*: __ 



  Here are some problems I had with it.  He just didn't fit the whole character.  He seemed to have fun at different times than the hopkins hannibal.  I do like how he started killing people for being rude.  And we get the scene where he bites the nose off.  The love thing too.  I mean, isn't the point that he has nothing left in him (at least at this point) to love?  The aunt says that, and if hannibal had simply said I love you it would be ok, but it seemed like he actually meant and felt it, like it wasn't empty, which it was supposed to be.  The revenge thing, I think he got to worked up over it.  I think it should have been cooler, calmer, for the most part.  He is that way, untill he suddenly goes primal, like when he goes for the nose in either movie.  But when he is talking, he should have the cool collected air about him.  The end though, that was pure hannibal.  I have come for a head.  I can just picture hopkins saying that. 




It seemed to me that is could have been a different movie.  Parts of him were hannibal lecter as we knew him, but parts were not.  Though it certainly didn't help that he has to be compared to hopkins as lecter, possibly the greatest acting job ever.

Edit: as for that scene, I thought it was very well done, it was the idea behind it taht was so gruesome, not the actual scene, but they do a great job of not letting it dwell on it too long, and so of letting the viewer add the disgust, rather than simply making it gory of something.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 11, 2007)

But this is just the beginning, this hannibal has a lot of kinks he needs to work out before we see the one we all know.


----------



## Beau Logan (Feb 12, 2007)

I couldn't gather up the courage to see it. I'm such a little girl when it comes to movies like that, was it any good?


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 12, 2007)

for some reason i have no desire to see this film :S

I adore the books so very much and Hopkin's portrayl of the single greatest fictional psychopath next to Patrick Bateman was and always will be on the best performances in movie history.

I never saw Red Dragon in the movies either, though i did enjoy it when i saw it later on :S

I dunno, i just know i'd keep comparing to Silence of the Lambs when i see it, which is unfair, because that's like comparing Shakespeare to Stephen King :S


----------



## sj2k (Feb 13, 2007)

> But this is just the beginning, this hannibal has a lot of kinks he needs to work out before we see the one we all know.



that is true.  But to me it was someone like hannibal, but also very different.  It wasn't someone who would grow into who hopkins is to me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 14, 2007)

Poor, poor Mischa. . .


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll watch this movie this weekend, I've been waiting for a while now.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 14, 2007)

Eh, my brother wants to see this movie. I might see it, but I never watched any of the other Hannibal movies


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 14, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Eh, it wasn't great.  By itself it was a fine movie.  But it just wasn't hannibal.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What you've said definately has a point, but there are things to take into consideration.  With this story, it's Hannibal becoming the man we know in the other three books, he hasnt always been like that.  Which makes sense why you think the end is just like Hannibal now.  Because thats what he eventually became.  In this story he was young, and doing it for revenge. 

In anycase, I read the book, saw the movie, both were pretty good.  I think the guy did a pretty good job playing a young Hannibal Lector.


----------

